# Big Single Cruze



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

2016 Chevy Cruze Limited Eco 1.4T Motor with a Garrett GTX3071R Gen 1 Dual Ball Bearing Turbo.

The build is still ongoing and there's lots of work to be done but the car is running and I've started the Tuning process.

I'm probably going to shoot for right around
300hp-290tq.

I would post everything I have done to it in one shot but I'd be writing a novel.

Let me know what you guys think and feel free to ask me any questions you have about the build.































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Transmission, wheels, tires, brakes?


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

This is surprising to see, is it legit?


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

That seems like an awfully big turbo to put on a 1.4l. I seem to recall people putting those on 2.3l saab motors back a few years ago when I was still driving them.


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

This looks bada** I wonder how driveability will be effected by being in boost less of the time. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Transmission, wheels, tires, brakes?


Wheels, tires and brakes are all stock for now, only thing done on the exterior is H&R lowering springs and it's an auto trans. I'll be having it bulletproofed after I do pistons, rods and head studs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

anthonysmith93 said:


> This is surprising to see, is it legit?


Yes, it is very much so legit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

jie90561 said:


> That seems like an awfully big turbo to put on a 1.4l. I seem to recall people putting those on 2.3l saab motors back a few years ago when I was still driving them.


Yeah, it's a mismatched engine/ turbo combination and there is a bit of lag but it is so fun to drive.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

Spoolin6Spd said:


> This looks bada** I wonder how driveability will be effected by being in boost less of the time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Thanks man and I took a hit on the drive ability but the gas mileage I get is great. Under moderate acceleration during uphill driving it will never go under 22-24instant mpg and highway driving usually stays above 50mpg.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

Tomko said:


> Transmission, wheels, tires, brakes?


 I wanted to keep everything on the outside stock looking for the most part. It's kind of hard to tell there's a 60mm turbo under the hood from the outside lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

w_cochran said:


> Yeah, it's a mismatched engine/ turbo combination and there is a bit of lag but it is so fun to drive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When the boost (finally) hits, it must be a hoot! I started my turbo experience with an '82.5 Saab 900T. Quite a bit of lag back then too. My last was an '01 9-5 wagon upgraded with a turbo from an 9-5 Aero (Mitsu TD04) and tuned it myself with T7Suite. Saab always tuned their cars for midrange torque and not absolute power. I think thats why I like the cruze, power delivery is very similar. Not quite like the almost 300hp I had in my '94 9000T that was stock other than the larger turbo from a 9000 Aero and a 3" turbo back exhaust, and a tune.


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

jie90561 said:


> When the boost (finally) hits, it must be a hoot! I started my turbo experience with an '82.5 Saab 900T. Quite a bit of lag back then too. My last was an '01 9-5 wagon upgraded with a turbo from an 9-5 Aero (Mitsu TD04) and tuned it myself with T7Suite. Saab always tuned their cars for midrange torque and not absolute power. I think thats why I like the cruze, power delivery is very similar. Not quite like the almost 300hp I had in my '94 9000T that was stock other than the larger turbo from a 9000 Aero and a 3" turbo back exhaust, and a tune.


Yeah, I don't mind the lag. I would rather have the top end power. I don't get heavy into boost until 5300RPM's but once it does start spooling how hard it pulls is absolutely insane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

w_cochran said:


> Yeah, I don't mind the lag. I would rather have the top end power. I don't get heavy into boost until 5300RPM's but once it does start spooling how hard it pulls is absolutely insane.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been posting the build on YouTube for anyone who's interested in following it. My channel is Will Cochran. I think there's like 8 or 9 videos up now and I'm going to post plenty more as everything really starts to come together. Right now I'm waiting on a 44mm Tial MV-R Wastegate. Initially when I purchased everything I skimped out on the wastegate and bought a junk knock off (bad idea since it's one of the most crucial parts of any turbo setup) and the 3rd tune update I received from Brian at Vermont Tuning I was commanded for 21 PSI and by 5300RPM's I hit 26PSI and after 6500RMP's it started to creep again and finally leveled off. Luckily 26PSI isn't anything that can really do any damage. I thought it was the spring but when I pulled the wastegate off to change it the plunger attached to the actuator rod would only open 1/3 of the way before hitting the inside of the top hat on the wastegate. So I told him I wanted to hold off with anymore updates until I ordered an authentic 44mm Tial MV-R wastegate and that's where I'm at now, as soon as it comes in I'll be posting some more videos.

YouTube Channel: Will Cochran


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhernandez2005 (Sep 6, 2017)

When you say the car is auto transmission, are you referring to the car itself being automatic? This is an awesome project and I'll definitely be following this until the end.


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

jhernandez2005 said:


> When you say the car is auto transmission, are you referring to the car itself being automatic? This is an awesome project and I'll definitely be following this until the end.


Thanks, I really appreciate your interest and support and yes it's the 40/45 series Automatic transmission with slap shift that is standard in any Chevy Cruze. I know it's been a couple of weeks since I posted anything on my channel but I needed to wait until I had the funds for the new waste-gate. I placed the order yesterday from Real Street Performance, a brand new water-cooled 44mm 100% Authentic Tial MV-R Waste-Gate. It should be here this coming week and I'll be installing it the day it gets here with a new video of course.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Its a shame I've been off the forums too long. I would have told you not to bother with Tial and go with Turbosmart. I've heard some crazy stories of even Tial having defects and self destruction. Still interested to see where this goes, I'll be turbo'ing or swapping mine once I'm done with the chop.


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

Smurfenstein said:


> Its a shame I've been off the forums too long. I would have told you not to bother with Tial and go with Turbosmart. I've heard some crazy stories of even Tial having defects and self destruction. Still interested to see where this goes, I'll be turbo'ing or swapping mine once I'm done with the chop.


I was debating on going with Turbosmart or Tial. I wanted to go the Turbosmart route but the 45mm Pro Lite model was a little more expensive than the 44mm Tial and the next size down was the 40mm and I wanted to go bigger than the 40mm.


----------



## jbaker2810 (May 14, 2013)

How much modification did you need to do to make that thing fit?


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

jbaker2810 said:


> How much modification did you need to do to make that thing fit?


I had to cut the flange off of the hep log manifold and drill a hole in the side and weld the wastegate flange where the hole is and a T3 flange where the t25 flange was other than that just relocate the AC lines.


----------



## frankh (Aug 25, 2014)

So wow.. that must be a lot of fun!

Sorry to go "old fart" on you but these motors and transmissions are not exactly known for their indestructibility even with normal levels of torque.. Thinking piston failures and transmissions.

What are your thoughts how this thing will hold up to all that extra power?..Do you have a few spare engines/transmissions laying around?


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

I still have yet to address the transmisssion which I know will inevitably fail but as for the engine, I’ve had the car apart for the past few months so I could put in some custom pistons, rods, larger wrist pins(than what came with the pistons), ARP Head studs, even heavier valve springs than the upgraded ones I had and a few other goodies so I shouldn’t have to worry too much about any catastrophic engine failures in the future. Only reason for all the new parts is because I cracked pistons 2 and 3 on the first datalog I took with the big turbo installed.


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Wiferestrictedcruze (Apr 25, 2016)

How much did those pistons, rods, and wrist pins set you back?



w_cochran said:


>


----------



## w_cochran (Dec 6, 2016)

$3,100 roughly. That’s for the entire setup with the price of the stock piston, rod and wrist pin you have to send to them for the molds included. It can vary a few hundred bucks depending on how much power you want the setup to be rated at power wise.

It would have been $2,700 but I had to upgrade to S5 CARR rod bolts because they said the rod bolts that were included could not withstand the specs I wanted the setup rated at:

Specifications: 7,800RPM @ 40+PSI
10,000RPM @ 28+PSI


----------

